# Victory's Syntherol Log



## Victory (Aug 13, 2013)

I will be doing biceps and triceps and following Big A's 30 day protocol layout with the continued 6 weeks maintenance period post cycle.

Starting size just about at 17.5" (current pic attached). Sorry about the lousy pic but have lots of tattoos and the inside bicep there is the only spot that is not tattooed (yet)

Hoping to gain a couple of inches throughout the cycle but any gain is better then no gain. First set of shots done today - 2/ea bicep (outter/inner) - 1/ea tricep (back upper head).

Will post updates on pain and progress. Updated pics will be posted every 10 days as I move up in amounts.


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking forward to following this log. Thank you for sharing here


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 14, 2013)

Damm cool Victory.. Thanks for posting this also..


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey bro, ran bis about a year and had great results.  Gained a permanent 1 1/2".  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## odin (Aug 14, 2013)

You have some good shape there. Should be an interest log.


----------



## Victory (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! I know my arms are nothing like magnus' were at his starting point but hoping to have a good run and see some noticeable gains by the end of it.

Second day of injections are done. No pain at all. Very smooth as far as injections go. No bleeding, knotting or bruising yet. Took the others advise and got the little paint roller to massage after injections and after workouts, it works really well. Arms feel tight and pumped. So far so good!


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 14, 2013)

Great to see a log here on this.  I am stuck at 18" and am thinking about running it this winter to stretch em out.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm really thinking of doing my rear delts and a few other laggin parts in an effort to get them to stretch out a lil


----------



## joshck (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing ur results


----------



## Victory (Aug 16, 2013)

Third day of injections went smoothly. No pain at all so far. Arms are really starting to get tight. Massaging with the paint roller a few times throughout the day. They are most tight when waking up in the morning but through the rest of the day it just feels like a great pump. Enjoying the cycle so far. The pain so far has been nothing like others have described.


----------



## Victory (Aug 19, 2013)

Sixth day of injections today. Still no issues at all. No knotting, bruising or excessive bleeding.

The only discomfort is from having a lot of stretch marks on the biceps so when hitting the inner head it takes a little bit more pressure breaking the skin. Besides that the pumps and tightness feels good. 

Did a quick measurement the other night before doing my arm sets, still no change in size, so I am hoping that the final few days of the first 10x1ml will see a slight growth? Though I was not really expecting to see any changes until at least the start of the 10x2ml amounts.

Arms have felt a lot more solid though, so those that think that your arms will start getting that "squishy feeling" from the amount of oil being injected, that has not been the case for me.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 19, 2013)

Victory, how does this affect training, if it does at all?


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 19, 2013)

What is the approximate cost for a bicep syntherol run?


----------



## Victory (Aug 19, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> What is the approximate cost for a bicep syntherol run?



I do not think we are allowed to talk prices on the boards? It is easy enough to check out the Synthetek site and do the math based on Pride's protocol breakdown thread:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/synthetek-...hetek-syntherol-amounts-per-muscle-group.html

Keep in mind that if you time your order right and take advantage of the Synthetek bday special they match bottle for bottle with what you buy for Syntherol. I made sure to order on my birthday so half of my cycle was a gift from them:action-smiley-033:


----------



## Victory (Aug 19, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Victory, how does this affect training, if it does at all?



I have not noticed any negative effects while training yet. I know reading through all of the material that there are many that say they could not train because their arms were so tight and pumped.

To me the pumped feeling is actually a good feeling. I make sure to massage a couple of times throughout the day with the paint roller so the muscle remains loose. It has not effected my range of motion and I have not experienced any issues while working any other body parts.


----------



## odin (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking forward to those updated pics!


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 19, 2013)

Victory said:


> I do not think we are allowed to talk prices on the boards? It is easy enough to check out the Synthetek site and do the math based on Pride's protocol breakdown thread:
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/synthetek-...hetek-syntherol-amounts-per-muscle-group.html
> 
> Keep in mind that if you time your order right and take advantage of the Synthetek bday special they match bottle for bottle with what you buy for Syntherol. I made sure to order on my birthday so half of my cycle was a gift from them:action-smiley-033:



Ok thanks for the information.  I will go check it out.


----------



## Victory (Aug 21, 2013)

Close to wrapping up the first 10x1ml of my Syntherol cycle. Will be posting an updated pic on day 11 although like I posted above I have not started seeing the gains yet. This way we will know where I stand going into the next 10x2ml phase.

Things I have noticed so far through the first 10x1ml phase - Arms feel good and pumped. A lot tighter all of the time and they feel thicker too. Veins are starting to show more in my left arm again, so I'm hoping to see that start to take place in my right arm as well. No bruising or knotting (that paint roller really works!!). Very little bleeding on injections.

Overall the experience so far has been good. No complications and a good pumped feeling that I like having all the time. Only negative for me has been loading up the 6 syringes each night and the time it takes to pin, but that is part of the game, lol. Excited about the next 10x2ml phase, ready to start seeing those gains!!


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the log Victory! You will surely start seeing gains once you hit the 2ml and 3ml stages. If you like the pumps from the 1ml wait until you start doing the 2ml


----------



## Victory (Aug 23, 2013)

Started the 10x2ml phase today. Made the arms feel a lot more tighter and pumped but still that good pumped feeling. Shots take longer now that I'm in the 2ml phase, didn't like the prep and inject time from the 1ml, lol.

Arms are starting to see the inflammation growth. I think I am going to be adding another injection to the triceps to keep trying to even them out some more.

Here is an updated pic after the 10x1ml phase.


----------



## Victory (Aug 28, 2013)

Now that the inflammation has started I am able to see where the best injection locations are. During the 10x2ml phase I am focusing on evening out the arms and working on more thickness.

Arms are really tight now with the 2ml shots everyday. Doing a lot of massaging throughout the day to make sure that they stay loose. Will be focusing more on peak of the bicep once I reach the 10x3ml phase of the cycle.


----------



## Victory (Sep 3, 2013)

In to the 10x3ml phase of the cycle now. Arms are really tight now. Good pump feeling is over, lol. Taking a little more pressure now to crack through the stretch marks.

Cycle is still going good though. Here is an updated pic. Was running out the door so will try to get a better pic up later on.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 5, 2013)

Right on Victory.. lookn good bro.keep massaging the hell outa them..


----------



## Victory (May 12, 2015)

I know this thread is almost 2 years old now and I never got back to updating it. My work schedule took a 360 turn and life just got really busy. I didn't get to finish the maintenance period and afterwards I was unable to workout fully for almost a year because of the change in schedule.

I have only been back to working out for maybe 2 and a half months now. My arms are still an inch and a half bigger then when I first started using the Syntherol and are also more veiny! After the swelling went down the final gains stayed!

So considering the amount of time I hadn't worked out and the fact that my arms are still an inch and a half bigger then before I think that Syntherol does exactly as it claims to! A great product that I will surely be using again!!

- First pic is day 1 of this thread. Second pic is this morning before workout.


----------



## AnaSCI (May 13, 2015)

Looking good Victory!


----------



## K1 (May 13, 2015)

Good shit Vic...I have run Syntherol twice now and had great results both times!


----------



## chrisr116 (May 13, 2015)

Are you on cycle right now?


----------



## Victory (May 13, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> Looking good Victory!





K1 said:


> Good shit Vic...I have run Syntherol twice now and had great results both times!



Thank you guys. Not to bad for not working out for so long!



chrisr116 said:


> Are you on cycle right now?



Only running 1 Norma amp per week and 4 iu of gh at night before bed right now.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 18, 2015)

Looking solid, nice work brother!


----------



## SURGE (May 21, 2015)

Great changes!


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow!  I have been reading up on synthol a bit, but seeing all the abusers has frightened me...


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice work victory! I kept 1 1/2" as well.  Very good product.  Even had an mri done 1 year later to check for any problems.  It was reviewed by one of the Midwest's top upper limb specialists.  Bi's were completely normal.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 10, 2015)

I might give this a try in my biceps this fall, during bulking time.  

Different situation that got me wondering about syntherol....I had a quad infection that got swollen badly from a test suspension shot a couple years ago.  I still have a larger quad on that side now, especially at the site of all the swelling.  I wonder if the stretching from all the fluid I eventually drew out stretched out the fascia similar to how syntherol does.


----------



## Victory (Jun 11, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Nice work victory! I kept 1 1/2" as well.  Very good product.  Even had an mri done 1 year later to check for any problems.  It was reviewed by one of the Midwest's top upper limb specialists.  Bi's were completely normal.



Thanks Magnus! I was happy to see the size gained remain after being down for so long. It also gave me nicer shape to my arms! I will be using it again at some point.



chrisr116 said:


> I might give this a try in my biceps this fall, during bulking time.
> 
> Different situation that got me wondering about syntherol....I had a quad infection that got swollen badly from a test suspension shot a couple years ago.  I still have a larger quad on that side now, especially at the site of all the swelling.  I wonder if the stretching from all the fluid I eventually drew out stretched out the fascia similar to how syntherol does.



Don't know on that one? Maybe Big A, K1, Pride or Magnus would be able to better answer that?


----------



## Manticore (Jun 16, 2015)

This is cool to see, I could use some of this in my calves.  Damn things hate growing.


----------



## PRIDE (Jul 25, 2015)

I have used Syntherol in my arms and liked the results.

Good work Victory! Arms look good!


----------

